# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Տեսակետ

## Cracker

Ժողովուրդ որտեղից կարելի է քաշել Տիգրան Կարապետյանի ելույթը "Կենտրոն" հեռուստատեսությամբ Պետրոսի "Տեսակետ" ծրագրում? Ասում են Յութուբում կա ու կարգին ղժալու յա :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

Խնդրեմ: Կարող եմ քաշած տարբերակով էլ կիսվել:

----------

Xelgen (22.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2009), Սամվել (18.05.2009)

----------


## Cracker

Շատ շատ մերսի  :Smile: 
ՄԵկ էլ նոր նկատեցի - Տեսակետ չի, Ուրվագիծ ա հաղորդման անունը )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես երեկ նայեցի, 45 րոպե աննկարագրելի բարձր տրամադրություն....  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես երեկ նայեցի, 45 րոպե աննկարագրելի բարձր տրամադրություն....


ես յութուբից քաշել եմ, կոմպիս մեջ պահում եմ: Հենց ինտերնետը բանը գնում ա, սթրեսային վիճակ ա մոտս լինում, դնում նայում եմ, բացում ա:

----------

Ռուֆուս (18.05.2009)

----------

